# A different insulation



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I cam across this product http://www.roxul.com/sw34374.asp and am thinking of using this as insulation for my basement theater room can you guys take a look at there website to let a novice know if this would be a good idea or not.. It has some accoustical usefullness if you look at the pdf on the page but at 6 bucks a sheet for a 4x6 sheet would it be worth it..

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If bpape or Ethan check in here, they might comment on that (I have no experience with it). However, you may want to ask in the Acoustics forum. They talk a lot in there about panel absorbers, room treatments, bass traps, etc.

Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.

Also, welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input I will try there


----------

